
Show HN: Puzzle Box - detour
https://puzzle-box.detour.nyc
======
detour
A simple little puzzle site I was inspired to create this past weekend. Hope
you enjoy it!

------
lionpride
How does this work? I tried and tried but got nowhere!

~~~
detour
The goal of the game is to progress, by any means necessary. You'll need to
"hack" your way forward. Think outside the box, the browser is your
playground.

